# Newbie questions



## radiant1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, I been searching and interviewing several breeders. A couple breeders don't have any available pups but will put you on a waitlist with a non-refundable deposit. Many that I've talked with don't take deposits, but want full payment when pups are 12 weeks. Most want full payment wired transfered to them 24 hrs. before delivery. My sister gave me pictures of a new litter her breeder has and the pups are 1 week old and another litter was 5 weeks. I really couldn't decide anything from the pictures and the 5 weeks old looked off white with tan ears and tear stains. They looked like they needed bathing to me, but my sister highly recommends them because her dog came from this breeder. Her maltese is beautiful and she said hers looked the same when she saw her pictures for the 1st time, but when she saw her at 8 weeks she was perfect. My sister also states that the pups are kept in his home and his house is very clean.

when is a good age to judge the quality of the pups in a picture or in person?

Waitlisting for next available litter with deposit, is this the normal?

How safe is this wired transfer transaction and how exactly does it what? 

TIA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you see the pinned topic about questions to ask breeders at the top of this section? It's a great place to start. Before you start worrying about deposits and wiring money, make sure you are dealing with a reputable breeder.

Where are you from? There may be others here who are familiar with breeders in your area...the good, the bad, and the ugly!

Here's a good website that shows the different stages of a Maltese puppy's development.

http://www.bhejei.com/dev_master.htm

You mentioned your sister "seeing" her puppy at 8 weeks. Was the the age she took her puppy home? Reputable breeders don't let a puppy go until 12 weeks, so be very suspicous of anyone who tries to sell you a puppy that's too young.

Unfortunately, there are a lot of people out there who know nothing about breeding Maltese and are just in it for the money. Purchasing a puppy from one can buy you a ton of health problems, behavior problems, and doesn't even guarentee you a purebred Maltese even if it comes with "papers".

And speaking of papers, what registry does this breeder use? The AKC is the best, although that still doesn't guarentee you much. Stay away from "alternative registries" like the CKC, UKC, etc.

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/kc.htm


----------



## radiant1 (Jan 3, 2006)

My sister had pick of the litter and chose her pup when she was 8 weeks, but didn't pick her up until she was 16 weeks.

Thanks for your response and valuable info.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I found this information interesting on obtaining a registered dog. 


http://www.pgaa.com/canine/general/kennelclub.html


----------



## radiant1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for info.

I have not made any decisions on a pup yet. Just searching and reading all the info on this forum. My sister is trying to make it easy for me. She said her experience with this breeder was great and her pup is 3yrs now and has not had any problems so far. I was trying to understand some of the financial procedures that each breeder wants and to see if this was the normal way to purchase.

Thanks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for info.
> 
> I have not made any decisions on a pup yet. Just searching and reading all the info on this forum. My sister is trying to make it easy for me. She said her experience with this breeder was great and her pup is 3yrs now and has not had any problems so far. I was trying to understand some of the financial procedures that each breeder wants and to see if this was the normal way to purchase.
> 
> Thanks[/B]


My breeder required $250 to hold Catcher until he was ready. Then the balance was due in a certified check before he was shipped. I did that and sent it via next day FedEx. The whole experience was hassle-free.

A wire transfer is done through the bank and there is a small fee for it. It takes money from your account and puts it directly in the breeder's account. I guess it negates the problem of "the check's in the mail". But I would imagine they would accept a certified check, if you ask.

I think it is a matter of trust. If the breeder trusts you and you trust them, then all is well. Of course, in these times, it is really hard to know who to trust. Both you and the breeder are trying to protect yourselves from problems due to dishonesty, etc.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know waiting list are common but I think the having to put deposits down when you get on the waiting list is less common, but not unheard of. 

Nikki's breeder had me pay using PayPal. This was after we had talked a lot and we both felt comfortable with each other. 

As for a good age to judge the puppy I would wait until they were 6 weeks old or older. By then its easier to see what type of personality they will have. Just to let you know it isn't uncommon for puppies to have tearstains while teathing. Also some puppies have champaigne (tan) colored fur in spots. Most of the time this grows out.

Definitly look for a breeder that raises the puppies in home. 

Where do you live? Maybe someone can recommend a breeder in your are.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The American Maltese Association permits a little tan or lemon coloring on the ears, although the standard states it is not desirable.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think the lemon usually goes away. I remember that my first Malt, Rosebud, had it when she was a puppy but eventually she was all white. For me, it doesn't matter at all... personality is the #1 most important for me. 

I think it's important to know what type of personality you're looking for... You'll see Malts that are high strung and very energetic and others that are laid back. I have one of each at my house!! So, be thinking about the type of personality you're looking for and hopefully the breeder can select the right match for you.

PS I just noticed that Rhapsody Maltese... one of the best of the best has quite a few gorgeous puppies... some are available now and some will be available in Feb. and March.... 

Rhapsody Maltese - Puppies


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

For Fenway we paid 1/2 his cost as a deposit by personal check and will pay the rest certified check (or cash) when I pick him up. I don't think I would have put down that much of a deposit if I didn't meet him and his parents first and felt comfortable with the breeder. So I guess find a breeder you are comfortable with and work on that relationship, and when you are ready to make a deposit you'll be 100% comfortable in the whole process, whether that is more $$ upfront, or later.

I agree that their personalities are more destinguishable when they are around 6 weeks and up. Fenway has three sisters and they _all_ have different personalities. I picked out Fenway too early to tell his personality. I think I lucked out, as I adore him. But to do it over again, I would prob. wait to see personalties develop first and try to visit a couple times. If you can't go in person to pick the puppy out, maybe discuss what type of personality you think you'd like best with your breeder so they can have a good idea to match you up. 

Good Luck!


----------

